# Good gps/fishfinder combo



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

Need to get some feedback on the most resonably priced gps/fishfinder combo needs to be a colour unit.I have a humminbird black& white unit but it seems hard to tell whats on the bottom. Need to get a unit with sharper contrast and clarity. Any suggestions will help .I do a lot of bay and near shore fishing upto 100 ft of water. Thanks


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had good experience and results with Lowrance. Their customer service has been excellent in smoothing out any bumps in the road.


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks David what unit do you have and how much does it cost


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got a 111cHD but they have been discontinued and replaced with the 112 and 113. Mine was around 1100 on closeout. They have plenty of combo units that are cheaper depending on your budget. It was just a great deal and an opportunity for me to get a 10 inch screen. Go to their website, http://www.lowrance.com/and see what they have you might like.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Garmin 498 works great got a great price from www.gpsdiscount.com check them out.



kevin


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used a lowrance lms337 for the past several years and have been very happy with it. there was a problem with the unit losing satellite service....but a quick download from the lowrance site fixed that. The lms525 is the newer version of mine


----------



## Salty Air (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a look at the Garmin 4xx series. I have the 440s and really like it. Purchased fromhttp://www.scubasteve.biz/best price at that time.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

If your fishing well within sight of land then why not just get yourself a quality bottom machine combined with a handheld gpsmap w/ a mount? Will probably save you some $$$ and make it easier for you too concentrate on what your seeing on the screen. Just a thought.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't run a combo unit. That's just a personal preference. I like two seperate full screens. But I run a Lowrance X107C DF and love it. It is the 2006 model which was replaced with the X515C DF. Just make sure that you get a unit with at least 500 watts of power.

And unless you get a big unit with a 10+ inch screen, the split screens are usually too small for my taste. And having to flip back and forth between screens when your trying to find a spot just pisses me off.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

My garman 198 is a good unit just wish screen was a little bigger.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/23/2007)*If your fishing well within sight of land then why not just get yourself a quality bottom machine combined with a handheld gpsmap w/ a mount? Will probably save you some $$$ and make it easier for you too concentrate on what your seeing on the screen. Just a thought.




No it will not Dan + you will be looking at a ity bity screen.



I have a Garmin 498. [internal antenna] It's fine for a inshore boat. I also use it on the Mako's Crows Nest as a GPS only. 



It is NOT what you want for bottom bumping fishing spots. You need 2 stand alone units that have easy controls. There is to much menu jumping for bottom bumping and the fact that you are splitting a small screen too. 



It might just be me, but I'm not happy with Garmin's newest stuff out. Oh it work's, but they changed all the formats of operation that had been a standard for so many years. If you could run one Garmin, you could run any of them.

I can't find stuff easy in the new units. It's like they hide it.



I own a Garmin 2006C, 498 & 76Cx


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a lowrance 337 combo unit, its color and 4.5" or 5"? screen. i like it alot because it uses yellow and red to contrast the bottom and im partially color blind to the color green/orange (don't laugh it sucks!) so i cant use the garmins. its not had to use and easy to bounce from full bottom screen to full gps/map screen. it discontinued now but the new version is suppose to be the same except it has a radar page if you have that kind of stuff is what i was told. cost me around $650 3 years ago. came with the antenna and transducer.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

I forgot that the chartplotter feature if priceless for saving all those canal way points and stuff and you got a visual reference from where you are and it is on the map. 

I am curious though if anyone has tried one of those new hummingbird 2d machines that shows you that picture like view of the bottom in the gulf?


----------



## Dingo (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello this is the Dingo did you get my message about the Garmin unit I have for sale?


----------

